# Car in limp mode and wont go into acc mode



## desireeholland32 (Oct 14, 2020)

So I have a 2010 370z and yesterday the car went into limp mode. The car still starts just fine but completely bypasses acc mode, the tail lights stay on, the doors lock and unlock themselves and the key port dont register the key. We tried disconnecting the battery and left it disconnected for 30 min and that didn't work. We also replaced the battery in the key fob and that didn't work either. The car is also throwing no codes. Any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

